# anteanna????



## 95 altima gxe (Jul 21, 2008)

ok so on my 95 altima gxe. the power anteanna doesnt wanna bring the mast down or up anymore, it sounds like the motor is trying to but doesnt, all you hear is like a grinding sound, so i think i know what happened the mast broke off inside the motor so thats why it isnt coming up or down, but my question to you guys is how to get the motor and anteanna out, i tried undoing that one special nut, and than it said turn the radio on and it should unwind itself, well it didnt its like hitting something and not coming out, how do i get it out???????????


----------



## dmostrowski (Jan 8, 2011)

I have similar problem. Mine goes up and down, but when it finishes going down, the motor grinds for a full 20-30 seconds. Makes a sort of loud moaning/grinding sound. I can't get to the antennae either - 1995 Altima.


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

95 altima gxe said:


> ok so on my 95 altima gxe. the power anteanna doesnt wanna bring the mast down or up anymore, it sounds like the motor is trying to but doesnt, all you hear is like a grinding sound, so i think i know what happened the mast broke off inside the motor so thats why it isnt coming up or down, but my question to you guys is how to get the motor and anteanna out, i tried undoing that one special nut, and than it said turn the radio on and it should unwind itself, well it didnt its like hitting something and not coming out, how do i get it out???????????


I have replaced the antenna on my 1994 Altima twice. Once by replacing the antenna inside the motor assembly and once by replacing the entire antenna assembly itself. Both times I removed the assembly by removing the special nut at the base of the antenna (outside the car) and then the screw inside the trunk. It was by far easier to replace the entire assembly so I would recommend that solution unless you are willing to open up the motor assembly and do some tinkering. The instructions say that you can just remove the old mast and insert and feed in the new one. I was never able to do that.

I am not sure if I completely understand what you have been able to do thus far and where are you are running into trouble. The Haynes manual has some pretty good instructions and pictures on removal and installation of the antenna assembly. 

Let us know more info about what you are struggling with and maybe we can help.

Marc


----------



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

Go to a junk yard for the part. I picked mine up for less then $10. Also use some sort of dry lubricant on the antenna rod.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

All depends if the plastic track broke off inside the motor or not. If not, remove the antennae nut, have someone turn the radio "on" and pull the antennae mast upward as the motor runs to remove. There's a sleeve that should come out as well. Extend the new antennae mast and feed the plastic track down the antennae tube. Have someone turn the radio "off" and as the motor gear engages the track, guide the antennae as the motor retracts th new antennae. If it does fully bottom out, it's fine. Install the nut and turn the radio "on" and then "off." Antennae should fully retract. If there is a bit of the old track in the motor, them remove the antennae mast, remove the motor, take the nut that hold the side cover on, remove the motor cover, remove the plastic gear and clear out the old track and reassemble. Reinstall the new mast.


----------

